
Skype for Web [beta] - valera_rozuvan
https://web.skype.com/
======
abramN
doesn't work on tablets with multiple cameras - doesn't let you switch the
camera, and defaults to the rear-facing camera on the Surface 3, for example.
just amazing that they wouldn't provide this functionality, considering all of
the multi-camera devices out there. Even for a beta, this is pretty sad. I
ended up having to use a mirror so my family could see me while doing a video
chat.

[https://community.skype.com/t5/Skype-for-Web-Beta/How-to-
swi...](https://community.skype.com/t5/Skype-for-Web-Beta/How-to-switch-
camera/m-p/4014786)

~~~
jszymborski
I may be wrong, but atleast in android, isn't the camera chosen at the OS or
Browser level?

